# IG Superheavy Pics



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks to Jasevx of the Ammobunker for these.



> The superstructure can be mounted fore and aft, the engine deck has been reworked, and the Heavy Plasma isn't part of this kit. GW pointed out its not 6 superheavy variants but 6 superheavy variations in the design. The Heavy Bolters are removable and targeters can still be used to give a better BS rating. Up clase this kit has alot of potential and hopefully be the same price as the Baneblade kit.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

fair enough, good pics aswell!


----------



## webmax (Jun 5, 2008)

Any news about the release date ? Q2 2009 ?


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

I just peed a little..


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the DOOOOOOOMhammer with its puny pathetic little gun still looks crap, and easily has the worst name ever, perhaps it was a draw from a hat and unfortunately they got the one chosen by a 6yr old 

and its good to hear that the shadowsword "look alike" can still have targeters to make it a proper sword


----------



## cooldudeskillz (Jun 7, 2008)

looks good, im glad the kits are all in one box, thats good news


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looking sharp! 

Damn, the good news just keeps coming for IG...let's hope it doesn't get worse. 

:biggrin:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

So if not six variants, what's going to be in there? The pictures show a Volcano Cannon and the Hellhammer Cannon-- I'd hope there's more in the kit than the Shadowsword and the Stormsword.


----------



## Mr.Hill (Nov 12, 2008)

:shok:
... um... want...


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

is this is a plastic kit? it seems like a cool little bundle.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

What variants are there then? (aside from the poncy little doomhammer...)


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

cccp said:


> is this is a plastic kit? it seems like a cool little bundle.


Yep, just like the baneblade.


----------



## Soundwarp (Nov 7, 2008)

Wow, that's sweet!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

As long as it comes with that superstructure I'm happy. The Volcano cannon looks terrible imho but it can be fixed. It is tempting to just go for the DKOK version from FW because for me they are worth that little bit extra and are fair better kits.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Thought I'd add in a pic from the January WD, the "Poncy" Doomhammer:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Any idea on the stats on the Poncy little doomhammer (not exact stats but whats its going to be like).


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

djinn24 said:


> Any idea on the stats on the Poncy little doomhammer (not exact stats but whats its going to be like).


There isn't anything in the WD about stats, but it does have 3 TL HBs, and 2 Lascannons. Not sure on the cannon though, and I'm pretty sure it's gonna be able to transport stuff.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I want one of these with Vulcan Heavy Bolters darn it! 

The cannon could be a short range blast template of the Volcano cannon.


----------



## leinad-yor (Apr 14, 2008)

They gave us the teaser in reload the least they could have done is released a model for it, I guess it's good that I like to scratch build. I'm thinking of using the cannon parts to make Destroyer Tank Hunters and then add the Vulcan to the hull. If there is enough of the long barrel left over i may replace my Vanquisher barrels.

Leinad


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

they better have a vulkan mega bolter in there somewhere.... IF that's in it I'm happy.....


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

The varients are more likely gonna be
Hellhammer
The Plasma Blastgun
Stormlord
Seige Sword
Volcano cannon
Doomhammer (Oh no I'm scared )


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the Arkurion's Volcano Cannon better.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Ooooo nice

Might have to acquire one for funsies :grin:


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Damn, the IG get another awesome tank...


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Both those variants are gross looking.... And for some reason the super structure doesn't seem to "pop" like the FW convert kit....

Also though if the kit doesn't have a plasma blastgun it can go blow a balloon cause my plan was to buy the three pack of them from FW then scratch the barrel for a shadow sword and scratch the barrel for two stormswords.


----------

